# Small Outboard Repair



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I posted this on another forum but will post it here as well just in case....

I picked up a small used Mercury outboard to duck hunt with (still looking for a boat). Anyway, it looks like it may need some new gaskets (I found fuel leaking out when I opened the lid) and it won't stay running unless partially choked). Does anyone know a reputable repair shop or hardcore duck hunter or fisherman who might be willing to take a look at it?

I'm in Heber. 

Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lee's Marine in Hyrum.
He will take care of you.
Lee'S Marine Service & Supply 363 W 200 N
Hyrum, UT 84319 

(435) 245-7727


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Lee's Marine in Hyrum.
> He will take care of you.
> Lee'S Marine Service & Supply 363 W 200 N
> Hyrum, UT 84319
> ...


Thanks Grandpa D, but isn't Hyrum clear up by Logan. I think that's about 2.5 hours from Heber. Anything closer? There's got to be another honest, local mechanic out there somewhere....


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Please give more details on the motor and leak.
If it's just a gasket at the fuel pump, which it sounds like it could be, then you can fix it yourself with little to no problems. If your talking powerhead, you may need a mechanic.

Most small OB fuel pumps are nothing more than a hole into the crankcase that causes a diaphram to ossilate back and forth with a check valve to keep the fuel moving in one direction. Having to keep the thing choked is an indicator that more suction is needed from the carb to keep the fuel flowing, often indicating a pinhole in the fuel pump diaphram. Easy fix with the parts and a screwdriver and pair of pliers.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Brain Snow down in Provo will fix it for cheap. He worked in service at a dealership for 15 years now he works out of his garage part time


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

The motor is a 4 hp Mercury (not sure of the year, but looks to be from the 80's). At first I thought maybe the motor hadn't been used for awhile and that's why it wouldn't stay running. After adding some Sea Foam and running it until it died I opened up the lid and find fuel inside the motor housing (I also noticed the barrel of water I was running it in seemed to have an unusual amount of oil floating). I found the leak by squeezing the bulb and listening for a hiss as it hit the warm engine.... It looks like it is coming out from the gasket just to the left of the air intake (the part that opens and closes when you choke the engine). 

Hockey do you have a number for Brian?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll vouch for Brian also. I used to work with him and he's a good egg. 

BTW, if you want some good flys for Strawberry, hit him up. I've got some his dad tied up, when we couldn't get fish to bite on anything else, we'd put one of those flies on and 9/10 times viola! Fish on!

Nope, I don't know the name of the fly. I believe it's one his dad came up with - have to check with him.

PM sent with Brians number


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I tried to get in touch with Brian but so far no dice.... I got a message that said he rarely checks that number. Do you have a different number?

I replaced the diaphram, check valves, and fuel pump gaskets on my own ($20 worth or parts), but it still won't run right.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Well $20 is not that much to know that those parts are all good. Now you know how to do that.
Have you replaced the gasket that you said it looks like the fuel is coming out of? (gasket just to left of air intake)
That would be my next thing. As you have learned, most of these simple parts are not that expensive and the more you work on the motor yourself the more you will know about it and the more you will be able to do on your own.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I have not yet replaced that gasket. I thought that the parts I ordered included that gasket but it was not included so I have it on order and will see if that fixes the problem.


----------

